# How To Clean All Clad Pan in Grease Fire



## ngif (Jun 2, 2007)

Because of the odors when deep frying in the house I decided to try using our Coleman propane stove out on the porch. I put the oil and candy thermometer in my stainless All Clad Stock pot turned on the burner and went back inside to prepare the fish. A few minutes later I checked on the oil and the oil was on fire and very close to the house. The stove was on a counter with wheels, so I wheeled it away from the house and shut down the stove. I got the lid and after a couple of tries was able to get it on and smohter the 3 foot flames with my ov glove and some dishtowels. 

The pan is very charred, but appears to be undamaged. Is there a way to clean the pan or will it have to be thrown out. I tried as soon as it cooled down, but was not very successful. It was very expensive and I would hate to have to replace it, although things could have been much worse had the house caught on fire. I won't be trying that again. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

First: I'm glad you and your house are still there!  Did you have too much oil in the pot and it boiled over?

Anyway: All-Clad says never to use steel wool on their pans, but I have and the only bad thing that happened was that the stainless-steel surface got kind of scratched. If you can live with scratches, use Brillo or SOS. Alternatively, a plastic scrubber and a product like Bar Keeper's Friend or Bon Ami will also work; they just take more elbow grease. (I think A-C recommends using Bar Keeper's Friend.)


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Goo-gone also helps to soften that burnt on oil film. Wipe it on liberally, then let it sit for a while and soften up that stuff.
Works OK, but you still need elbow grease and some Bon Ami.


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

The above choices sound good, and right now cannot think of the names, but have had commercial degreasers that take off burnt on stuff on range tops, on jobs where they have been neglected. Or, would oven cleaner hurt the SS. I love my All Clad, we must make it pretty again.

I'll look for those names--
Nan

From Sysco, it's from Ecolab and called Encompas-not sure how you could get it, pretty toxic.
Also just had a friend of mine --this sounds ugly--but used some engine degreaser to clean some things. After all, Goo Gone or kitchen degreaser aren't food friendly, so you have to wash down really good!!!And to save an excellent pot?


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

A drastic but highly effective method I've posted before comes from the manufacturer of the triple-layer stainless line Magnalite Professional Stainless (no longer made) quite similar to AllClad..

For pans with bad burned-on material, take a teaspoon of _dishwasher_ detergent, cover with a quarter-inch water, and simmer for 15-20 minutes. PUT YOUR STOVE VENT FAN ON HIGH, the fumes are not pleasant.

If, as it sounds like, you have crudded up the whole inside of the pot, I would try the same thing with the pot full of water, use at least a couple of tablespoons of D/W detergent, and DO IT OUTSIDE. Otherwise you're going to gas yourself. You've got to get it up to a good boil, but it sounds like your burner is up to this.

This involves no scraping or scratching of the metal and it's worked (for pans, not pots) every time I've had to use it.

Let us know how it works, if you try it.

Mike

unless the fumes kill you, of course. :look:


----------



## greyeaglem (Apr 17, 2006)

I have a set of Lifetime cookware (triple ply, stainless clad) that I have had for years. The worst thing I ever burnt was popcorn, and although I tried eveerything, it finally had to wear off. These pans still look pretty much like they did when they were new. To clean the outside, because I did not want to scratch it, I periodically use oven cleaner. Acids can etch some stainless, but it has never hurt my pans. Also, if you have never tried that Dawn stuff that comes in the spray bottle (can't remember the name) it's pretty impressive. For aluminum pans that we burnt, we used to boil baking soda and water for however long it took to boil the stuff loose. Cheap and easy for at least a try. Hope you get it cleaned up O.K.


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

I don't have any cleaning tips superior to those above, but I would like to point out an item of kitchen "professionalism" that would have prevented the fire and may save you from another disaster in the future.

Think of your cooking area as your "station." You simply don't leave your station during service without someone covering it for you. Ever.

That means that you get and assemble everything that you are going to need in order to do your deep fry outside BEFORE you start. "Setting up your station." If, as is likely to happen, you realize part way through that you need something else from inside, send someone to get it, do without, shut down or have someone watch "your station" while you get it.

Way too many things can go wrong at an unattended station.


----------



## devilnuts (Mar 5, 2007)

I almost learned this one the hard way. I had an oil fire INSIDE the house once, but fortunately was able to ruin one of my favorite towels putting it out before it could spread. 

Now I never go beyond eyesight of my kitchen, and seldom beyond arms-distance.


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Ngif,

You have many techniques to choose from here. I would add <rubbing compound>. The white thick liquid to clean ceramic stove tops. It will not scratch the surface. Apply, spread it until it dries a little then rub it hard.

Luc


----------

